# Problem mit Formular !



## Schany (30. Nov 2009)

Moin moin,

ich habe ein Formular mit 2 Submitbuttons !

Durch den folgenden JavaCode im Onclick im 2 Submitbutton bekomme ich es auch hin das die Eingaben im Formular an 2 verschiedene Datein geschickt werden.


```
form1.action='detail.php'
```
das ganze sieht dann so aus

```
<input type="submit" onClick="form1.action='detail.php'" " value="Details zu Ihrer Berechnung">
```
ich habe aber jetzt das Problem, das ich leider nicht weis wie ich das jetzt in einem neuen Fenster mit bestimmten Maßen öffnen lasse. 

Habe es auch selber schon probier komme aber nicht zum gewünschten Ergebniss:
z.B. 
	
	
	
	





```
<input type="submit" onClick="window.open(form1.action='detail.php')" " value="Details zu Ihrer Berechnung">
```
Dabei öffnet sich auch ein neues Fenster mit der detail.php jedoch werden die Werte aus dem Form nicht übergeben. Im Alten fenster wird die detail.php auch geöffnet und die Werte werden übergeben.  ???:L

Wäre super lieb von euch wenn Ihr mir dabei helfen könnten.

Viele Grüße
Schany


----------



## Michael... (30. Nov 2009)

Weiss zwar nicht was das mit Java zu tun hat (allerhöchstens mit JavaScript - das man in dem Fall allerdings nicht benötigt)
Du musst im form tag das target Attribut definieren. target="_blank" z.B. öffnet die anzuzeigende Seite in einem neuen Fester

```
<form action="detail.php" target="_blank">
<input name="Test" type="text" size="30">
<input type="submit" value=" Absenden ">
</form>
```


----------



## Schany (30. Nov 2009)

Michael... hat gesagt.:


> Du musst im form tag das target Attribut definieren. target="_blank" z.B. öffnet die anzuzeigende Seite in einem neuen Fester
> 
> ```
> <form action="detail.php" target="_blank">
> ...



Das bringt mich ja nicht weiter ! Dann werden ja beide submitbuttons in einem neuen Fenster geöffnet es soll aber nur einer in einem neuen Fenster geöffnet werden.



Michael... hat gesagt.:


> Weiss zwar nicht was das mit Java zu tun hat (allerhöchstens mit JavaScript - das man in dem Fall allerdings nicht benötigt)



:autsch: Oh man, ich sollte wohl doch besser im Bett bleiben ! Habs mitm javascript forum verwechselt ! 

SORRY !!!


----------



## faetzminator (1. Dez 2009)

Mir würde nur gerade einfallen, dass du eine interne Page machst, welche in einem Popup alle Parameter per URL (Get) nimmt und alles per Post weitergibt.


----------



## MrWhy (11. Dez 2009)

Oder du reagierst erst in deiner detail.php, öffnest von dort ein Fenster mit einer mehrDetail.php, und gibst dem die Variablen mit.


----------

